# How tough is this, Anyways???



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

We have S.H. cranes land with my fullbodies all the time. How tough is it really?????


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds to me, like you answered your own question.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Those cranes are funny funny birds. I have had them flare a mile away and then I have come in while we were moving all around. If you get to the spot they are feeding (the X) then you can get them pretty good. I noticed (at least in Alaska) they would stay about 30 or so yards outside the goose decoys. Sometimes you will see geese with them but most times there is a little distance. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Ha Ha DBLKLUK, you so funny!!!! :x You animosity towards me is much humored!!! :lol: Anyways, I DON"T know what it's like in NoDak, but on two of my video's it talks about crane hunting in NoDak w/ crane calls and decoys.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Ha Ha DBLKLUK, you so funny!!!! You animosity towards me is much humored!!!


Where did that come from?? :roll: You said they come into your decoys all the time. 
To me, that means you think its not all that tough?? I guess I don't understand what you were looking to hear??
In my experience, its like Chop said, they will skirt the edges of the decoys moe often than not, but if you're on the X its go time!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

Just using my huge sense of humor. Sorry if it offended you. In WI we can'thunt them, but I guess it's like all bird hunting, being on the "X"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Considering they're not hunted in WI, I'd have to say they'd react differently than here in ND. We've had some come into the canada decoys before, but more often than not they flare from anything/everything.


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Sandhill Crane's eyesight is actually the best of all bird species. They have extremely good eyesight which makes it difficult to comit to decoys. The sense of hearing that they have is so great that they can hear predators from great distance, that is why you dont see very many of them getting hurt by predators, except for the human kind. Believe me, a man who loves to follow the crane migration, that they are the most skilled bird and the smartest one on the list. They sense if they are in danger or not. If they are not hunted in WI they now it. that is why they will comit to the spread. If you were shooting at them it would not take long for you to realize that they are the toughest to hunt, but the most enjoyable to. Just my two sense.
Travis Fox :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Just watched a hunting video I got w/ one of my subscriptions a while back about crane hunting in NoDak. Sounds like birds are extremely tough to decoys, they can see almost any movement, kinda like a turkey?? Also, they say they're the toughest to hunt, "If you like goose hunting, you'll love crane hunting!!""


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I have shot the snot outta them ugly buggers plenty. Tip, don't use decoys. Find where their sitting, wait till they leave, and get in the flyway. It takes them a long time to get outta range when they just left the ground.

If you use decoys, keep track of how long it takes for a flock to get within shooting range. I bet you'll be waiting a 1/2 hour or longer. They take forever to land!

Once you shoot one, you'll be amazed how small they actually are. A whole lotta wing, and not much else. The dog won't even retrieve em'. They must smell bad er' something.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Brad explained it pretty well. 
Broomsticks with eyeballs!
I would be careful hunting your dog with cranes, a wounded one will take your pups eyes right out.


----------

